# Horse that Makes Me Want to Cry!



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 27, 2011)

http://eastnc.craigslist.org/grd/2180425264.html


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would get it in a heartbeat!!!  BEAUTIFUL and he looks like he would be a really sweet pet.   There is something sad about him.  He needs love


----------



## oldbag855 (Jan 28, 2011)

He needs some groceries.
I know he's old but he looks a little thin.
Is that a hay belly or worms?


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh poor buddy


----------

